# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  χρειαζομαι βοηθεια.

## ειρηνη78

το προβλημα μου ειναι κατ εμε μεγαλο.οταν πηγαινα σχολειο ημουν θυμα ενδοσχολικης βιας.το αποτελεσμα ειναι να φοβαμαι τους ανθρωπους,φοβαμαι ακομα και να πιασω δουλεια.το μονο που θελω ειναι να καθομαι σπιτι.

----------


## Raffaella

Ειχες πιασει καποτε στο παρελθον δουλεια; Τουλαχιστον απο τοτε που αποφοιτησες, εχεις και καποιες καλες εμπειριες απο ανθρωπους;

----------


## secretly

γεια σου ειρηνη..απ'οτι καταλαβαινω αυτο που βιωσες στο παρελθον θα πρεπει να ηταν σοβαρο για να σε κανει να αισθανεσαι ετσι..ομως θελω να σε ρωτησω τι ειναι ποιο ψυχοφθορο?μια στιγμη βιας η μια ζωη με φοβους?
ξερεις δεν ξυπνουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι με σκοπο να βλαψουν τους αλλους..
καλο θα ειναι να προσπαθησεις να βρεις μια φιλη η οποια θα κερδισει αρχικα την εμπιστοσυνη σου,με την οποια ισως αρχισεις να βγαινεις στην πορεια και να κανεις το πρωτο σου βημα καπως ετσι...σιγα-σιγα και γνωριζοντας τους ανθρωπους θα επιλεγεις ποιος αξιζει να ειναι διπλα σου και μην αφηνεις ενα περιστατικο με ενα η δυο καθυστερημενα να καθορισουν το υπολοιπο της ζωης σου γλυκια μου...

----------


## ειρηνη78

Rafaella ειχα βρει στο παρελθον μια δουλεια αλλα δεν ηταν οτι καλυτερο.τωρα το δευτερο μην το συζητας καθολου.

xrusaki αν ηταν μια στιγμη βιας δεν θα ειχα αυτο το προβλημα.ηταν παρατεταμενο.οσο για τους φοβους.ναι βαρεθηκα να ζω με αυτους αλλα δεν ξερω πως να τους αντιμετωπισω.

----------


## πίστη

_ειρηνη μου η ενδοσχολικη βία ειναι πολυ άσχημη...τι ειδους βία ειχεσ βιώσει?συγνωμη αν γινομαι αδιακριτη αλλα σε ρωταω για να καταλαβω...._

----------


## ειρηνη78

δε γινεσαι αδιακριτη.υπηρχαν συμμαθητες μου που μου εκαναν διαφορα.πειραγματα που για αυτους ηταν πλακα.μου ειχαν βγαλει και ψευδωνυμο,<<γκρεμλιν>>.δε μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι ασχημη αλλα στην εφηβεια μου δε φροντιζα τον εαυτο μου.
αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που μια χρονια ειχα μεινει απο απουσιες.δεν ηθελα να παω σχολειο.

----------


## jackrabit

νομιζω οτι χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια απο ειδικο και θεραπεια για να μπορεσεις να γιατρεψεις τα τραυματα απο το παρελθον,,,

----------


## πίστη

_ειρηνη,εχω βιωσει και γω την ενδοσχολική βία γι αυτό και σε ρωτησα τι ειδους βία βιωσες...εμενα για παραδειγμα με αποκαλούσαν <<μόκο>> γιατί δεν μιλούσα και με κοροιδευαν για το πάχος μου,που η αληθεια ήταν ότι δεν ημουν πολύ παχουλή αλλά τα παιδιά σε αυτή την ηλικία βλέπουν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα....εγώ αργότερα υπέφερα απο διατροφικές διαταρραχες και ταλαιπωρήθηκα πολύ!έκανα αρκετές ψυχοθεραπείες χωρίς βέβαια να παραδεχτώ την βία που χα βιώσει στ σχολείο παρόλα αυτά ξέρω οτι και αυτή έβαλε το λιθαράκι της στην αρρώστια που μετά βίωσα.αποψή μου είναι αν επισκεφτείς έναν ειδικό,θα σε βοηθησει να δεις διαφορετικά τα πράγματα και να δουλέψεις με τις σκέψεις σου και τον εαυτό σου...__και να το ξεπεράσεις_

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ολοι βιωσαμε το λεγομενο μπουλινγκ στο σχολειο,αλλος περισσοτερο αλλος λιγοτερο..Τωρα πια ως ενηλικη σκεφτομαι ποσο σκληρα ειναι τα παιδια..!Για παραδειγμα προχτες μου εστειλε ενας φιλος στο φεισμπουκ μια φωτογραφια απο μια εφηβη που απλα κοινοποιησε μια φωτογραφια της,μου την εστειλε λοιπον για να δω τα σχολια απο κατω και να φρικαρω,τα οποια ηταν "πως εισαι ετσι μωρη" "ψοφα μωρη" "αυτοκτονα" και αλλα που δυστυχως δεν λεγονται..Και ολα αυτα απο εφηβους..Αγορια και κοριτσια..  :Frown:

----------


## ειρηνη78

και εγω θελω να παω σε εναν ειδικο νομιζω ειναι ο μονος που μπορει να με βοηθησει αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω λογω οικονομικων.
πιστη εσυ σε τι ηλικια ησουν?
και να φανταστεις mnimonio οτι εγω το βιωσα πριν μερικα χρονια που δεν ηταν τοσο ανεξελεγκτα τα πραγματα.

----------


## athanasios-davalas

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που σε κάποιες χώρες φτιάχνουν στρατό απο παιδιά και εφήβους.Ακριβώς, για τον λόγο του ότι μπορούν εύκολα να φερθούν με αγριότητα.
Για προσπάθησε να μάθεις όμως πως είναι σήμερα οι σχολικοί εχθροί σου, σε τι κατάσταση είναι.Μπορεί να να ξεκαρδιστείς στα γέλια μαζί τους, τόσο πολύ που θα πάνε οι φόβοι περίπατο  :Smile:

----------


## betelgeuse

Ειρηνη πιστευω πως θα πρεπει να επισκεφτεις ειδικο . Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο το οτι δεν μπορεις να εργαστεις εχει να κανει με το γεγονος οτι εισαι θυμα μπουλινγκ , αλλα ειναι απο μονο του ενα σοβαρο προβλημα και καλο θα ηταν να μην το αφησεις ετσι.Δεν ειναι δυνατον να εισαι 34 ( αν καταλαβαινω σωστα απο το νικ σου ) και να μην μπορεις να δουλεψεις και να καθεσαι ολη μερα σπιτι..
Δηλαδη δεν δουλεψες ποτε? Δεν εχεις παρεες να βγαινεις?


Υ.Γ.:Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το τρολακι εχει δικαιωμα να βαζει λινκ στην υπογραφη του ενω εγω δεν μπορω ουτε χρωμα να αλλαξω.

Για τον απο πανω μιλαω που διαφημιζει την δουλεια του στην υπογραφη του.

----------


## ειρηνη78

δε βοηθαει.οι περιισοτεροι ζουν μια χαρα τη ζωη τους.

----------


## secretly

ειρηνη κι εγω ημουν ενα παιδι με πολλα προβληματα απο το σπιτι κι ετσι κλεινομουν στον εαυτο μου..βεβαια ημουν τυχερη γιατι καπου στην δευτερα δημοτικου με πλησιασε εκεινο το κοριτσακι της ταξης και η τωρα κολλητη μου..το αποτελεσμα ηταν να βλεπω ολα τα παιδια ανωριμα και να με παρακολουθει η κοινωνικη λειτουργος κατι που οταν το μυριστηκαν με φωναζαν καθυστερημενο..και να σκεφτεις οτι δεν συλαβισσα ποτε μου και οταν ολοι εγραφαν προτασουλες για εκθεσεις εγω ημουν στην δευτερη σελιδα..τωρα ολοι αυτοι με βλεπουν στον δρομο και τους πεφτει η μασελα..δεν λεω ισως καθορισε πολλα στην ζωη μου γιατι για μεγαλο διαστημα υπηρξα πολυ ανασφαλης,αλλα ξερεις κατι?ειπα στον εαυτο μου πως ακομη και αν αυτα τα παιδια εβλεπαν κατι που εγω δεν εβλεπα,αυτο απο μονο του δεν μπορουσε να τα κανει ποιο αξια η ανωτερα,γιατι εγω δεν ημουν ενα ανεμελο κοριτσακι που τα ειχε ολα..και ειπα στον εαυτο μου πως κανεις δεν αξιζει περισσοτερο επειδη ειχε την ευκαιρια να εχει κατι οπου εγω δεν ειχα..απλα ημουν ιδιαιτερη..
φυσικα καποιοι ανθρωποι το αντιμετοπιζουν λιγο ποιο βαρυα και δεν τους ειναι τοσο απλο..
αν καταλαβα καλα πρεπει να εισαι ευαισθητο ατομο και θα συμφωνουσα να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον ειδικο για να σε βοηθησει..

να σημειωσω οτι ολα αυτα εγιναν παρελθον με το που πατησα το ποδι μου στο γυμνασιο και αλλαξαα περιβαλον..
εσυ ποσο χρονων εισαι?πηγαινεις ακομα σχολειο?σπουδαζεις?και ποτε συνεβησαν ολα αυτα?δημοτικο?γυμνασιο?λυκ ιο?και στα 3??

----------


## ειρηνη78

οχι καλε δεν ειμαι 34. 25 ειμαι.
xrusaki ναι ειμαι ευαισθητο ατομοδιαφορετικα δε νομιζω οτι θα με επηρεαζε τοσο πολυ.σε ειδικο προς το παρον δεν μπορω να παω λογω οικονομικων αλλα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα το πραξω.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> οχι καλε δεν ειμαι 34. 25 ειμαι.
> xrusaki ναι ειμαι ευαισθητο ατομοδιαφορετικα δε νομιζω οτι θα με επηρεαζε τοσο πολυ.σε ειδικο προς το παρον δεν μπορω να παω λογω οικονομικων αλλα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα το πραξω.


Φανταζομαι θα εφαγες γερο μπουλινγκ ετσι?Σε ποια χρονικη περιοδο σου συνεβη αυτο?Δημοτικο?Γυμνασιο Λυκειο?Ή ολα ηταν μια πικρα....?

----------


## ειρηνη78

και στο δημοτικο αλλα οχι τοσο πολυ οσο στο γυμνασιο.το γυμνασιο ηταν κολαση.

----------


## secretly

> οχι καλε δεν ειμαι 34. 25 ειμαι.
> xrusaki ναι ειμαι ευαισθητο ατομοδιαφορετικα δε νομιζω οτι θα με επηρεαζε τοσο πολυ.σε ειδικο προς το παρον δεν μπορω να παω λογω οικονομικων αλλα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα το πραξω.


βρε δεν ειπα οτι εισαι 34!
ναι το καταλαβα πως εισαι ευαισθητη για να σε εχει επηρεασει σε τοσο σημαντικο βαθμο..κοινωνικες επαφες δεν εχεις καθολου?

----------


## ειρηνη78

κοινωνικες επαφες??????what that means?????

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πολυ στεναχωριεμαι για ολα αυτα..Δεν ειχα τοσο κακη εμπειρια εγω να σου πω την αληθεια!Ετυχε..Θα σου πω ενα περιστατικο που πραγματικα τα χρειαστικα με την εννοια του να συγκρατηθω!Ειχα παει πριν πολλα χρονια να παραλαβω την ανιψια μου απο το δημοτικο,εκτη ηταν τοτε..Την ωρα λοιπον που χτυπαει κουδουνι για να σχολασουν,εβλεπα μια παρεα αγοριων απο πισω της,ερχομενη προς εμενα να την φωναζουν μπριζολα..Οπως καταλαβαινεις ηταν παχουλη..!Δαγκωθηκα και παρτο οπως θες για να μην τα αναποδογυρισω..Φυσικα το ειπα στην αδερφη μου-μαμα της και εγινε θεμα στο σχολειο,οχι ειδικα για την ανιψια μου,αλλα γι'αυτη την συμπερiφορα..  :Frown:

----------


## ειρηνη78

μα αυτο ειναι ακριβως το προβλημα οτι στα ελληνικα σχολεια αδιαφορουν οι παντες.κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχουν ψυχολογους.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> μα αυτο ειναι ακριβως το προβλημα οτι στα ελληνικα σχολεια αδιαφορουν οι παντες.κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχουν ψυχολογους.


Aν οχι ψυχολογους,να υπηρχε κινητοποιηση δασκαλων ή καθηγητων αντιστοιχα..

----------


## secretly

ρε γαμωτο,ησουν και σε ευαλωτη ηλικια..στο γυμνασιο φανταζομαι πως ειναι ακομη χειροτερα..ειναι και η εποχη που γινεσαι γυναικα και ολα αυτα τα συναφη..γιατι ομως?δεν σου δοθηκε ποτε η ευκαιρια να κανεις μια φιλη?

----------


## secretly

και να φανταστω πως δεν εχεις κανει και καποια σχεση ως τωρα?

----------


## ειρηνη78

κοιτα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειχα καποιες συμμαθητριες που κουτσα στραβα καναμε παρεα αλλα απο καποιο σημειο και μετα αρχισαν και αυτες να ακουν αυτα που λεγανε μεσα στην ταξη κι την κανανε.βεβαια δεν μπορω να πω ειχα μια φιλη απο το φροντιστηριο και μπορεις να πεις οτι ειχα μια κοινωνικη συναναστοφη,βγαιναμε και ολα αυτα αλλα μετα αυτη εφυγε γιατι ηταν μιση γερμανιδα και την εχασα.
σχεση??οχι βεβαια,μεσα απο ολα αυτα η αυτοεκτιμηση μου εχει πιασει πατο.

εχω παρει τωρα τελευταια ενα βιβλιο ψυχολογιας για αρχη και ειναι πολυ καλο.

----------


## Raffaella

Κι εγω απο ολη τη σχολικη ζωη μου δεν εχω να θυμαμαι σχεδον τιποτα ωραιο, δεν περιγραφεται η γευση που μου εχει αφησει και δεν νομιζω ποτε να περασω κατι χειροτερο οσο ζω.Αλλα διαπιστωνω πως βασικο ρολο δεν επαιξαν τα αντικειμενικα συμβαντα αλλα ο υποκειμενικος τροπος που εγω τα αντιλαμβανομουν, δηλαδη επαιρνα πολυ βαρια τα παντα.Δεν ξερω αν και σε σενα συνεβη το ιδιο.
Σιγουρα παντως, το σχολειο ειναι μικρογραφια της ολης ζωης.Η βασικη διαφορα ειναι οτι στις μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες οι ανθρωποι υποκρινονται περισσοτερο, και καπως κρυβουν την κακια τους.Αλλα, αφου ο πυρηνας παραμενει συνηθως ιδιος, πρεπει οι υπερευαισθητοι να "θωρακιζουν" με καποιον τροπο την ψυχη τους, χωρις βεβαια να φτανουν και στο αλλο ακρο, της καχυποψιας.
Αν υπαρχει εστω και ενα ατομο που να εμπιστευεσαι καπως, μπορεις ξεκινωντας απο εκει να χτισεις μια γενικη εμπιστοσυνη προς τον κοσμο ξανα...

----------


## πίστη

εγώ ειρήνη την ενδοσχολική βία την βίωσα από το δημοτικό και η έκρηξη έγινε στα 15, αλλά και μετά συνεχίστικε με αλλου είδους σχόλια...μέχρι και τώρα που είμαι φοιτήτρια βλεπω ότι πολλά άτομα είναι ανωριμα και συνεχίζουν να κρίνουν χυδαία τους ανθρώπους!!αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει,εσυ πρέπει να αλλάξεις και να είσαι δυνατή απέναντί τους!!πρέπει να μάθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι τη κατάσταση αυτή και να μην επιτρέπεις να σου κάνουν κακό.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Ειρηνακι γεια  :Smile: 
Εχω ενα αγορακι στο δημοτικο και βλεπω οτι η βια καλα κρατα.
Πολλες συμπεριφορες ειναι ξεπατικωτουρα της οικογενειακης καταστασης,γι αυτο δυστυχως ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να επεμβει καποιος.
Δουλευουν οι δασκαλοι,αλλα αν δε δουλευουν και οι γονεις δεν γινεται ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!
Ααυτο που προσπαθω να σου πω ειναι οτι αυτα που συνεβησαν ,δεν σε κανουν υπευθυνη εσενα!
κι οτι ανηκουν σε μια αλλη Ειρηνη που ηταν μικρουλα και δεν μπορουσε εκ των πραγματων να τα βαλει με μια τοσο δυσκολη κατασταση..
Τωρα που ενηλικιωθηκες πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις την φοβια σου με τολμη κοριτσακι μου..
κανε μικρα βηματακια μιας μεγαλης κοπελας!
θα τα καταφερεις..θα δεις  :Smile:

----------


## ειρηνη78

σαφως γιατι για τα παιδια το σχολειο ειναι μια μικρη κοινωνια.αρα αν δεν νιωσεις αποδεκτος αρχιζε το προβλημα.
σαφως και παντα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θα σου φερθουν ασχημα αλλα παιζει ρολο και τοποιος το κανει.οταν το κανει καποιος που περνας μαζι του χρονια ολοκληρα θα σε πειραξει.
ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ μου πιστευω οτι παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο ο γονιος.αν ειχα δυο γονεις που δεν αδιαφορουσαν για αυτο και που θα μπορουσα να τους μιλησω μπορει και να το ειχα ξεπερασει.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ μου πιστευω οτι παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο ο γονιος.αν ειχα δυο γονεις που δεν αδιαφορουσαν για αυτο και που θα μπορουσα να τους μιλησω μπορει και να το ειχα ξεπερασει.


μπορει μαναρακι μου,μπορει και οχι..
Το σημαντικο εδω ειναι οτι εσυ νιωθεις οτι δεν σε υποστηριξαν οι γονεις σου ως οφειλαν..
Τωρα πως ειναι η σχεση σας?γενικα ηταν αδιαφοροι ή στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα?

----------


## ειρηνη78

οι γονεις μου γενικα ειναι αδιαφοροι οχι μονο σε αυτο το θεμα. δεν ειναι απο αυτους που θα κατσουν να μιλησουν στα παιδια τους.

----------


## secretly

ξερεις ερηνη μου καποιες φορες χρεiαζεται να γινουμε οι ιδιοι γονεις του εαυτου μας ωστε να προστατευτουμε..
τι κανουμε?αυτο ακριβως πο θα καναμε αν συναιβενε στο δικο μας παιδι ολο αυτο..μας προστατευουμε,μας μιλαμε.μας συμβουλευουμε..
κανε ο,τι πριν δεν μπορουσες,τι εχεις να φοβηθεις περισσοτερο και τι ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο τον ιδιο σου τον φοβο?
αν δεν πας κοντρα στον εαυτο σου-
(αν χρειαστει να τσακωθειτε γιατι οχι?)-
τοτε ποτε δεν θα αλλαξει αυτο..

----------


## nflu

ειρηνη...οτι εγινε δεν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις ..περασε...
κι οτι εγινε τοτε δεν σε προσδιοριζει σαν ανθρωπο...για μενα οι γονεις φταινε για την σκληρη συμπεριφορα των παιδιων συνηθως...το παιδι πρεπει να το μαθεις να σεβεται τους ανθρωπους και να μην πληγωνει σκοπιμα κανεναν....
αλλα τι να διδαξει ενας ανθρωπος που δεν σεβεται ο ιδιος......κατι που δεν το γνωριζει καν....;

το οτι στοχοποιηθηκες απο μια ομαδα συμμαθητων σου....σημαινει πως απλα την δεδομενη στιγμη ησουν μια ευκολη λεια...τιποτα αλλο...η λεια για να τραφουν τα χαμηλα τους ενστικτα..που ποιος ξερει απο ποια ενδοοικογενειακη κατασταση πηγαζουν....
ενας ανθρωπος ειναι ενα συνολο πολλων πραγματων...και οχι μια εικονα συκγεκριμμενη που αφηνε να φανει σε καποια περιοδο της ζωης του....
κακως εχεις εγκλωβιστει σε αυτην την εικονα....εισαι πολυ περισσοτερα πραγματα...και ειναι στο χερι σου απολυτα να τα αναδειξεις.....
και να ξερεις πως αυτο που ξεχναμε εμεις και το αφηνουμε πισω μας....το ξεχνουν και οι αλλοι..ακομα πιο ευκολα.....

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ειρηνουλα μου πρεπει να πας οπωσδηποτε σε καποιον ειδικο (ψυχολογο κατα προτιμηση) ωστε να βρεις τροπους να διαχειριζεσαι τα συναισθηματα π σου προκαλεσε αυτο το γεγονος... δεν εφταιγες εσυ αν ετυχε να πρεπει να συνυπαρξεις με ορισμενους μαλακες σε καποια φαση.. μν ριχνεις ευθυνες στον εαυτο σου.. το οτι σου ασκουσαν μπουλινγκ δεν σημαινει οτι ετσι χανεται η αξια σου ως ατομο.. δεν καθοριζεσαι απ αυτο.. εισαι ευαισθητουλι Ειρηνακι μ σε καταλαβαινω... ειναι δυσκολο γτ τα παιδικα τραυματα δυσκολα επουλωνονται... αλλα κανε μια προσπαθεια, μια καλη αρχη, ωστε να μαθεις λιγο να βαζεις σε ισορροπια το μυαλο με την καρδια (λογικη κ συναισθημα αλλιως) κ να αναπτυσσεις αμυνες ωστε να μενεις οσο πιο συναισθηματικα αποστασιοποιημενη γινεται.. καλη συνεχεια κ δυναμη!  :Smile:

----------


## ειρηνη78

secretly εχω αρχισει να το κανω αυτο.προσπαθω μονη μου με ενα βιβλιο ψυχολογιας να κανω τουλαχιστον την αρχη.
nflu αυτο το το ειχα σκεφτει και εγω αλλα δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι γινεται μεσα στο σπιτι του καθενος.αλλα καλως η κακως οταν βρισκεσαι στην εφηβεια σε επηρεαζουν πολλα πραγματα και η αναγκη του να εισαι αποδεκτος ειναι μεγαλη.
lacrymosa μου νομιζω οτι φταιει το γεγονος οτι σαν ανθρωπος ειμαι ντροπαλη και χαμηλων τονων αυτο ειναι κατι το οποιο σε κανει ευκολη λεια σε τετοιους ανθρωπους.
ολο αυτο ομως μου εχει μαθει να μην εμπιστευομαι ευκολα τους ανθρωπους.

----------


## nflu

ειρηνη μου....οτι εγινε ομως εγινε...πρεπει να απεγκλωβιστεις απο εκεινη την περιοδο της ζωης σου...
κι εγω ενω μεχρι το γυμνασιο ημουν μια χαρα παιδι...στο λυκειο ειχα καταθλιψη και με το ζορι μιλουσα σε ανθρωπο....τρια χρονια στο σχολειο τα περασα απαισια...γιατι το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να τρεξω να κρυφτω στην τρυπα μου...μακρια απο ολους....
και τι να γινει ομως...περασε και παει...μακαρι να ηταν αλλιως αλλα δεν ειναι...
κοιτα την ζωη που ζεις τωρα να κανεις ομορφη...και μονο με αυτη ασχολησου....και ειναι ομορφο που εισαι ντροπαλη..οχι πρακτικο ...αλλα ομορφο μεσα σε ενα κοσμο θρασυ και γεματο αρπαχτικα...απλα πρεπει να μαθεις να προστατευεις τον εαυτο σου  :Smile:

----------


## ειρηνη78

αυτο ακριβως ειναι και το δικο μου.ασε με στην τρυπα μου και δε θελω τιποτα αλλο.αλλα καποια στιγμη καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν μπορεις να ζεις ετσι.και για αυτο θελω να το αλλαξω αυτο.
εισαι ο πρωτος ανθρωπος που μου λεει οτι ειναι ωραιο να εισαι ντροπαλος.

----------


## nflu

ναι μου αρεσουν οι ντροπαλοι ανθρωποι....εχουν μεσα τους πολυ ομορφα στοιχεια.... :Smile:  και μη νομιζεις θα βρεις ανθρωπους να σε αγαπησουν και να σε ακτιμησουν γιαυτα ακριβως τα στοιχεια...
αλλα πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να θωρακισεις τον εαυτο σου.....γιατι αν το χεις καταλαβει ζουμε σε ζουγκλα  :Smile: 
να μην αφηνεις κανεναν να καταχραστει την καλοσυνη και τον καλο σου χαρακτηρα  :Smile:

----------


## ειρηνη78

ακριβως αυτο αλλα εχω καταλαβει οτι θελει πολυ δουλεια για να το καταφερεις.ευχομαι να μπορεσω να τα καταφερω και εγω.

----------


## nflu

απλα πρεπει να σκεφτεσε οτι πρεπει να προστατευεις τον εαυτο σου οπως θα προστατευες και οποιονδηποτε αλλον...
θα αφηνες να πληγωσουν και συμπεριφερθουν ας πουμε ασχημα ή υποτιμιτικα σε εναν συνανθρωπο σου? μαλλον οχι...
θα αφηνες να τον αδικησουν ή να του μιλησουν ασχημα? γιατι λοιπον ενδεχομενως να αφησεις τους αλλους να το κανουν αυτο σε σενα και να μην προστατεψεις τον εαυτο σου.....
οσο πρεπει να ειμαστε δικαιοι με τους αλλους πρεπει να ειμαστε και με μας...κι οταν καποιος προσπαθει να σε βλαψει ...ειναι απλα θεμα δικαιοσυνης και ταξης...να τον βαλεις στην θεση του  :Smile:

----------


## ειρηνη78

δικιο εχεις αλλα εχω καταλαβει οτι πολλες φορες οταν προκειται για τον εαυτο μας ισως επειδη μεσα μας φοβαμαστε δεν κανουμε κατι.
νομιζω οτι αυτο που μπορει εγω να χρειαζομαι η και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος ο οποιος μπορει να εχει το ιδιο προβλημα με μενα ειναι ενας ανθρωπος που να σε τονωσει.
να σου πει βρε παιδι μου κατι καλο.

----------


## masterridley

Ειρήνη, άκου τη Lacrymosa και πήγαινε σε κανένα ψυχοθεραπευτή, δεν είναι ντροπή.
Λες ότι χρειάζεται κάποιος να σου πει κάτι καλό, να σε τονώσει. Ε αυτή την στιγμή όπως
είσαι φοβισμένη και κλεισμένη στον εαυτό σου, αυτός δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι ο ειδικός.

Έπειτα, αφού εμπεδώσεις ότι έχεις να κάνεις με ενήλικες άνθρωπους οι οποίοι απέχουν
παρασάγγας απ'τα μικρά παιδιά (και την σκληρότητα που αυτά επιδεικνύουν), τότε και
μόνον τότε θα σου είναι πιο εύκολο να δεχτείς την προσέγγιση από άλλους ανθρώπους.

Αν μάλιστα δεν είσαι και άσχημη όπως λες (ελπίζω να το πιστεύεις και βαθιά μέσα σου αυτό),
τότε όταν θα είσαι έτοιμη/δυνατή, θα δεις ότι οι άντρες θα σφάζονται για πάρτη σου!

----------


## ειρηνη78

κοιτα δεν ντρεπομαι να παω σε καποιον ειδικο απλα αυτη την περιοδο δεν με παιρνει οικονομικα κατι τετοιο αλλιως θα ημουν ηδη εκει.
ευελπιστω συντομα να μπορεσω να το κανω αυτο γιατι αλλιως θα ειναι σκουρα τα πραγματα.

----------

